# Does Anyone Like Stealth Camping?



## SlimJim (Mar 8, 2014)

For those that don't know what it is here's a generic definition - "Camping out of sight on land not designated as a campsite, especially on land not used for habitation, agriculture etc".

It ranges from secretly camping out in the middle of the woods to nesting down in urban areas for the night. It's very popular among bicycle tourers, lightweight backpackers and bushcrafters (not that they'd admit it). I'm just preparing a few bits ready to do it in remote areas this summer.

Wondering if anyone has spent the night at any urbex sites or is into it?


----------



## MrDan (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe one or two have, I know some have in Europe.
I've not got round to it yet, but am sure the time will come.


----------



## cogito (Mar 8, 2014)

I've slept wild both in rural and urban places more times than I can remember! I've slept in castles, palaces, power stations, metro systems and even an unfinished hotel that had a couple of show rooms ready (including mini bar and working tv.)

It's great fun


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2014)

I,ve slept in a few mostly old farmhouses they all smelt of soot funny enough,still great fun.


----------



## Derek (Mar 8, 2014)

It's how I take my holidays or visit anywhere away from home. I resent the idea of using camp site and hotels, anyway I'm not rich enough for hotels.

Derek


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 9, 2014)

Not yet however I am thinking it may be necessary to get into a very well secured asylum soon with 24 hour security etc


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 9, 2014)

I remember reading about someone staying overnight at Cane Hill before it was pulled down, I'm not sure if they got much sleep!


----------



## cogito (Mar 9, 2014)

Richard Davies said:


> I remember reading about someone staying overnight at Cane Hill before it was pulled down, I'm not sure if they got much sleep!



A few of us slept in the old beds in West Park on one of the north east wards before that was pulled down too, pretty comfy!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 9, 2014)

Give something, that man has been doing since he ventured out of his cave and walked off down the valley, a fancy name and suddenly it's the latest craze. From 1968 to 79 it's how my future wife and two friends managed to travel all around Europe and North Africa during our annual holidays. It was the only way we could have afforded to see all those places. Slept in old buildings, but not with Urbex in mind as we did not think wandering over old ruins anything special - there were still plenty of wartime derelict sites around when we were kids, so did not see anything special in old fortifications etc.


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2014)

Practically everyone I know has spent a birthday, or at least a night in one of the many Bath Stone mines around Bath and Corsham.

I suspect most people who get around the country a lot have done it a few times or more, or at least slept in the car. We're not all rich!

It's a bit of a bizarre question if you ask me, there's no such thing as stealth camping... just sleeping in places you're probably not meant to, or that aren't conventional.

I was always under the impression that camping was what you do in a tent, in a field somewhere. You only pay for a camping site if you want the toilet, shower and bar to go with it. 

Do long haul truckers stealth camp?

Daft.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 9, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Give something, that man has been doing since he ventured out of his cave and walked off down the valley, a fancy name and suddenly it's the latest craze. From 1968 to 79 it's how my future wife and two friends managed to travel all around Europe and North Africa during our annual holidays. It was the only way we could have afforded to see all those places. Slept in old buildings, but not with Urbex in mind as we did not think wandering over old ruins anything special - there were still plenty of wartime derelict sites around when we were kids, so did not see anything special in old fortifications etc.



I wouldn't say it's a craze now, just a name put to something previously unlabeled.


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2014)

SlimJim said:


> I wouldn't say it's a craze now, just a name put to something previously unlabeled.



I've always known it as bivvying... it's always been labeled... But hey. I guess it depends which circles you move in and how trendy you want to be.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 9, 2014)

krela said:


> I've always known it as bivvying... it's always been labeled... But hey. I guess it depends which circles you move in and how trendy you want to be.



You've jolted my memory...ROUGH CAMPING!


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2014)

It is really only in the last 10-15 years that it's died out and become a new fangled trendy thing. From where I come from, up until the mid - late 90s it was a fairly standard past-time. But then again the South West is the land of the travellers and crusties so maybe that's why?! lol.


----------



## possessed (Mar 12, 2014)

I heard about a guy who camped for 6 weeks in Grain Tower Battery. I've heard other examples of people camping in derelict buildings and exploring the building during sunrise- something I hope to do one day!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 12, 2014)

possessed said:


> I heard about a guy who camped for 6 weeks in Grain Tower Battery. I've heard other examples of people camping in derelict buildings and exploring the building during sunrise- something I hope to do one day!



6 weeks! Sod that! I only know that Bradley Garrett dude did it.


----------



## krela (Mar 12, 2014)

possessed said:


> I heard about a guy who camped for 6 weeks in Grain Tower Battery. I've heard other examples of people camping in derelict buildings and exploring the building during sunrise- something I hope to do one day!



6 weeks? At what point does camping out become squatting? lol.

I think the grain tower battery and others have been a "target" for campers/squatters for a long time, along with the martello towers. What with the history of pirate radio etc. Didn't someone squat and try and declare the martello towers an independent state once recently?


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 12, 2014)

krela said:


> 6 weeks? At what point does camping out become squatting? lol.
> 
> I think the grain tower battery and others have been a "target" for campers/squatters for a long time, along with the martello towers. What with the history of pirate radio etc. Didn't someone squat and try and declare the martello towers an independent state once recently?



I believe this is what you are thinking of

http://www.sealandgov.org/


----------



## krela (Mar 12, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> I believe this is what you are thinking of
> 
> http://www.sealandgov.org/



Aaah yes that's the one.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 12, 2014)

I think that geezer is in Spain now. Knock John is empty, not to mention thoroughly coated in about an inch of guano.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 13, 2014)

Always known as 'wild camping" as far as I know. Been doing it since the 90"s . Started by going to Anglesey and riding our motorcycles onto ligwy beach and having a fire and sleeping on the sand then off to Bagnol campsite to use their showers haha Now whenever we go long haul exploring 90% of time we sleep in tents . Wherever we can find islolation for beers n and a camp fire . Best yet Is marooning ourselves on an island in an esturary then when tide comes in we have an island to ourselves roll on spring for that one again *


----------



## Munchh (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, I've done it many times, here and in Spain. Came across someone's camp while exploring the Taunton Stopline a few years back.


----------



## CSwift (Mar 17, 2014)

I honestly thought this was just 'Camping' lmao! Camping, to me, is going out somewhere putting a tent up and staying for a bit... Like, campsites etc. should be called 'Lawful Camping' aha!! 

Have done this with a few friends around Cornwall before, know some gorgeous places to get away with sleeping RIGHT near the sea =']


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 18, 2014)

i love camping when exploring..we went over to belgium last year and just camped where we ended up in the evening..we didnt even have a tent we just camped in the places we visited in the uk we do the same..stay in the places we visit then get up early and explore them , its great..hospitals asylums a padded cell even a few years ago, that was lovely and cosy!


----------



## magmo (Mar 18, 2014)

I once spent 4 nights in an ROC post. It did make me think how anyone could ever spend 3 weeks in one with two other people.... ;-)

The one thing about it is after the first night you get used to the silence and the total darknes...


----------

